# FreeBSD 9.0 RAID settings for phpVirtualBox



## mipam007 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheerio!

one Dell PoweEdge R720 include with 2x SD 2GB cards in redundant mode, with 4x 146GB 15k SAS & 4x 900GB 10k SAS connected to PERC H710 (for our internal development purposes).

I did 2x RAID 10: one mfid0 _(272.25GB)_ from 4x 146GB/15k/SAS & 2nd mfid1 _(1675.50GB)_ from 4x 900GB/10k/SAS.

My question is based on the consideration how best to divide the disk for virtualization.

Should I install minimal system to 2xSD card and let /usr (& /usr/home) in one of RAID 10 virt. disks. Is there any benefit of it?

Can I use, let say mfid1 as a disk for virtualization and 1st mfid0 as some kind of cache (if is it possible)? Is there any benefit of it?

Has anyone RAID_experienced_FreeBSD_guru any suggestions, please?
Thanks much!


----------



## Aic (Dec 28, 2012)

May be this? 
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23544


----------



## mipam007 (Dec 28, 2012)

@Aic thanks for suggestion. Is it good to use ZFS on HW RAID? I am not able to see/use physical disks on booted FreeBSD 9.0 installation CD till I create HW RAID.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

mipam007 said:
			
		

> Is it good to use ZFS on HW RAID? I am not able to see/use physical disks on booted FreeBSD 9.0 installation CD till I create HW RAID.


You probably need to configure them as JBOD.


----------

